# male and female lobster roaches??



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

hey all, how can i tell what roach is male and what roach is female?? on one the wing casing is shorter than the body and looks a bit raggedy and the other is shiny and neat looking. which is which?? dont want to accidenatlly wipe out all my females!


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

did you find out ?


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

"Males of this species will have longer wings which will extend past the vent or end of the abdomen where as females wings will stop at or just short of the vent."
Lobster Roaches :: Feeder Roaches (Nauphoeta cinerea) - Care, Breeding, and Keeping Lobster Roaches aka Speckled Roach


----------

